# Canon EF 70-200mm 2.8L IS USM front element replacement part.



## cmunozs (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello everyone!
I wanted to know if any of you have had to replace the fron element of this lens? Do you have any idea of how much should the cost be?

I rented the lens to a friend and a machine that he was filming exploded a mix of water and sand directly to the camera, scratching the whole front of the lens.

If anyone can help me, I would appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## micheal (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow that is badly damaged....
I would've put at least a UV filter on the lens before taking it out to shoot...


http://www.flickr.com/groups/ef70-200mm/discuss/72157622718463667/


----------



## cmunozs (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes, it is.
Thanks for the link! I guess now I have an idea of the costs.




micheal said:


> Wow that is badly damaged....
> I would've put at least a UV filter on the lens before taking it out to shoot...
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/groups/ef70-200mm/discuss/72157622718463667/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 3, 2013)

If you have homeowners insurance, check to see if you are covered, just in case.


----------



## cmunozs (Jul 3, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> If you have homeowners insurance, check to see if you are covered, just in case.



Yes, I'm checking that now.
Thx!


----------



## cmunozs (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey guys!
I just wanted to give you guys an update.
I finally decided to send the lens straight to Canon repair center. I did send it last week and today I had the answer form Canon the repair costs. Total amount is us$283.00, including the shipping cost for us$14.00, so I think is a pretty decent amount of money.
I had already paid the repair cost, so I'll be waiting for the lens to come like it should.

I'll update again to let you guys know if everything it's ok with it. Maybe I'll post some samples.

Chris.


----------

